# gothic vampire theme party ideas???



## lil LizzieBorden (Sep 23, 2007)

My party will have a more gothic vampire theme this year...do any of you guys have any super ideas for foods or decor....the dining room already is red with dark gothic furniture, fireplace and chandelier....just need to really turn it up a few notches...


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Put those flicker bulbs in the chandelier, some candleambras with tall white candles.
Hang some bats from the ceiling...over all glow does good with a mix of black lights and Blue with a dash of red!

Serve Bloody Mary's ,Blood drives, Vampire kiss...all alcoholic...even red wines.


----------

